# Big Trout



## Ryan Wasaff (Jun 5, 2008)

As most of you already know the fishing this weekend was outstandning. Galveston looked like Flordia. My fish came from the West End.


----------



## Eric H (May 16, 2007)

WOW NICE CATCH


----------



## Mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice haul. How big?


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

Wow...how big is that wallhanger? You getting her mounted?

Welcome to the board BTW!


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Ummm ... I hope you were entered in the Star Tourney ... Hey-soos Christopher ... !!! Nice trout !!!


----------



## 05starkid (Jun 13, 2006)

what did u catch them on?


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Aren't you supposed to be working on putting a Tenant in my building? lol welcome to the site bro!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

Wholy Guacamole!!!!!!!!!! What a Sussie! Nice!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

28" 7lbs my guess


----------



## Terrynj (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice fish! Didn't you measure her?


----------



## weekend.hooker (Sep 5, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Ryan Wasaff (Jun 5, 2008)

West End Angler is a very close guess.


----------



## kbc (Jul 10, 2006)

Very nice fish! Welcome to the site!


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

LOL... That's one way to get your REP up in a hurry I bet you'll get major GREEN from this post!


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW nice fish my guess is 30''


----------



## Troutman123 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Curious*

Not critical just curious why you did'nt release her ?


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

Nice Fish - Dick!!!


----------



## Mrschasintail (Dec 8, 2004)

Was she 'Star' size? What an awesome fish and picture. Congrats!!!


----------



## hardhead16 (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## Dell (Sep 10, 2005)

That left arm couldn't get any straighter pushing the fish toward the camera but that is still one marvelous fish, was that a personal best


----------



## txpoboy (Feb 27, 2008)

nice!


----------



## HarryK (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice trout!! Who was your netman who also caught the Red...? jk


----------



## Bird_Dog (Apr 7, 2008)

Harry it is hard to net a fish when you have a cig in one hand and a bacardi & diet n the other.


Brett


----------



## SHOALWATER TV (Apr 8, 2008)

Ahhh...the ole' Jimmy Houston camara shot.


----------



## captncutbait (Feb 4, 2005)

looks like about 22"- 3.5lbs- now back to work Ryan!!

ATR


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

Nice picture if it weren't for that pink shirt...yes, I'm jealous!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Nice fish...pay no attention to the jokers around here, lol


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Just think,*

if you had longer arms it would really look big!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Betty Croaker (Feb 24, 2005)

It looks really big to me anyway. Congrats!


----------



## ALLUKIN (Jun 6, 2006)

good lord...that is huge!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Nice fish


----------



## DatDude (Oct 3, 2007)

Uh..maybe he is hungry.


Troutman123 said:


> Not critical just curious why you did'nt release her ?


----------

